# Japanese Schoolgirls...



## Xmetal (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't even _think_ about messing with them!


----------



## JonK (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome! good on her  :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 16, 2005)

hahah awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

niiiiiice! :lmao:


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

Whoa.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 16, 2005)

I learn my lesson that day...


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 16, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I learn my lesson that day...


 
heck yes you did, when i grabbed you and flipped you over like that. classic. 


oh. oops.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 16, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I learn my lesson that day...


Poor Arty got PWN3D BY A SCHOOL GIRL! 


:lmao:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

That gave me a headache. Can I hire her to walk down dark alleys with me?


----------



## LizM (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yeah!!!  Score one for the girls!!!!


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2005)

*snuggles up to thebeginning*

So... You're really a Japanese school girl....

*places his hand on thebeginning's kneee*


----------

